# The Walking Dead - Talking Dead



## Phantom (Jan 24, 2012)

Any fans of The Walking Dead here at TCoD? I'm looking for fans of the comics OR the AMC tv show. 

I'm pretty excited on how the show's progressed so far; I'm pumped for the rest of season 2.

Some questions, what do you think of the many differences between the show and the comics? What about the differences in characters? The addition of Darryl Dixon?


----------



## shy ♡ (Jan 24, 2012)

I love TWD, have only seen the tv show though, and Daryl is the best character in it. Only partially because Norman Reedus. (NORMAN REEDUS!!!) I hesitated a lot before watching it because _zombies_ god so overdone but there hasn't actually been a zombie tv show?? And it's done really well. A lot of the plot stuff is basically the same as zombie movies, but. Eh. Still good. And Norman Reedus.


----------



## Phantom (Jan 24, 2012)

Reedus does a great job as Darryl. Pathos if you ever get a chance you should at least research the comics, because there are so many things that are different, some more drastically that others. 

True it has the basic zombie motif, but it seems to care a lot about plot development as well. And I think you're right there hasn't been a zombie TV show... pretty sure on that. But having it as a long running tv show rather that a two hour/however long movie leaves so much more for character development and plot. 

Can't wait for Febuary. :3

Also 



Spoiler:  Shane/Season 2



What stick is up Shane's ass? Seriously he's gone nutso. I seriously think he and Rick are going to duke it out, and soon. Probably over Laurie and her baby... I can't help but wonder what to do with that. I mean having a baby... for one it's like a death sentence for everyone if they can't stay at the Farm, which heh good luck now, thanks Shane. I mean baby. Crying. They're screwed. Mixed feelings on that.


----------



## shy ♡ (Jan 24, 2012)

Do you know where I could read the comic?

I do like how the longer format allows it to focus on like, more than just 'what why are there zombies let's find a way to kill the zombies and find other people and also explain the zombies'. They did all that and now can focus on like, story stuff, characters, etc. which is what shows are made of. And Norman Reedus. (Norman Reedus.)



Spoiler



I agree baby = death sentence, however they really do need to like, have babies. Apocalypse-sorta situations make you realize just how fragile a species we are, and also we we're so obsessed with repopulation, because... naturally we just die so easily. The fact that _having a baby lowers your life expectancy_ does not speak well for the species. But, you know, you sorta have to, and if babies didn't take so long to grow it'd be a great plotline. (For me anyhow.) What sort of effect does growing up in that environment have on a bb? It'd be like - if it lives - a superperson. Anti-zombie-mega-person. Awesome, ne? T'would have to live though.

Also Shane creeps me the _hell out_ like, god. I know he died in the comics, and I'm sorta wishing he did in the show as well. He is so creepy. Usually I love sociopaths but he doesn't do it well. He's just batshit crazy. e___e


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jan 24, 2012)

TV show is _amazing._ I'm a bit ticked I can't watch it anymore, though, cause we got rid of AMC. D:

I'm looking for the comic books, too.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 4, 2012)

My local comic book place has all of them. I didn't even know they were hard to find?

Anyways, I AM SO EXCITEMACATED! It's almost time for it to restart. So far the TV show has really been different from the comics. Predictions?


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh, I meant online. ... idk if we even have comic book stores here, if we do idk where I'd find one. But I don't want to pay for comics, eh, I'd prefer to just not read them than pay. :\ hasnomoney.

Uh... haven't read the comic so... predictions are lots of zombies and currently-living-people dying.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 13, 2012)

Ooo, new episode tonight. Saw it. Wanted to kill things, not just walkers. 

 WTF LAURIE YOU IDIOT


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 14, 2012)

re: zombies rezombieing

Okayso, I have several thoughts since the show restarted. One: why do they have to kill other people? It makes no sense, logically, since the species has dwindled down to probably the hundreds or lower thousands, to kill whatever humans you come across. This hasn't been explained and I'm still wtfing at it. If that was their logic why didn't Glenn/Andrea/etc. kill Rick when he cowboy'd into town? (Or just leave him to die.) Doesn't it make _more_ sense, since people are _still_ dying every episode, to combine forces and then breed like rabbits? 9_9 That seems to be the only survival plan. Everyone in the show (except Daryl I <3 you) seems to be extremely short-sighted and also an idiot. They should really take a page from BSG. 

Two is the whole rezombieing, which is what is in that link, and which makes everything... a lot more... wtf. It leads me to wondering (which I already wondered about) how the virusbacteriathing spread in the first place? Was that explained in the comic?

Third, uh, I'm really addicted to this show and I want more zombies and Daryl. Uhhhm. Yep. I mean I'm willing to overlook the fact that none of the women characters are remotely good or interesting at all and they also never get to do anything relevant in the show and there's only two poc and only one is an _actual_ character and the other is there only to say a line every dozen episodes. (I still have to mention it though because it bothers me.)


----------



## Phantom (Nov 17, 2012)

*bump*

Whaaat? It's still on the first page! I can do that riiight? Besides, new season started. 

Crazy things happened. 

Go. 

1. What have you thought of season 3 so far?
2. Show vs Comics?
3. Predictions on cast deaths?


----------

